# Non ho ritrovato il topic...



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

...delle foto, quello tipo "come ci vediamo noi".
Dunque, in anteprima, la foto di......Leandro:






...e di Cammelo:







e max:


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:










cazzo come mi sono ridotta.
presa per il culo pure dalla regina delle acide fedeli.


Minchia.

Insisto. Questo sito, ai traditori, porta sfiga.






Ma oggi no.
Tiè.

:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Eliade (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7368 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fedelissima prego!
E comunque non porto sfiga!!!! 

Certo che Leandro è proprio azzeccato!:rotfl:


----------

